# First time, but not the last....



## ellymae (Oct 11, 2009)

After looking at a few threads here on smoking cheese I said to myself - Self - why not? 
We had to reseason the BYC and I took it as a perfect opportunity to smoke some cheese. 
I put in 2 bricks - an extra sharp and a sharp chedder. Used Oak and let it go about 2 hours... 


Temps were a tad too high.... 

So while not pretty, it is pretty tasty. I will let it sit in the fridge for a few days to let it mellow. 

Thanks for the ideas I keep getting here...


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 11, 2009)

Sounds like you had too much heat, cheese needs to be cold smoked as low as possible.


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 11, 2009)

Ya know, even though it melted a tad I bet it will still taste pretty good in a couple days. Hope to see an update on the taste factor.

Kudos for trying!


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like it took on a nice color too.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks real tasty. It will firm back up in the fridge.

Enjoy.


----------

